# Record / back up, Recorded shows in HD + SD to a external hard drive ??



## raegos (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi all .

New to this forum, sorry if this has been posted already, but could not find anything.

I am waiting for my Virgin Tivo box to arrive ( new customer to Virgin ) .

I wanted to know if there is a way to extract the video content recorded onto the V-Tivo box onto an external hard drive so I can watch on my media player.

I understand the LAN & USB are disabled so I cannot extract the content off the internal hard drive via the network.

Is there a way or a device I can use to save the recorded content onto an external hard drive even using another device plugged in which will except HDMI input as I want to back up at the highest quality possible and not use DVD or VHS recorders?

Please help? Hope this makes sense!


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

your "not use DVD or VHS records" will be your downfall 

the only way out of a VTivo that doesn't use the HDMI is by playing the show in realtime out the non RGB scart to a DVD recorder or a PC video capture card using the yellow plug - compsite/component - I can never remember which is whch.

not sounding too positive am I 

the VTivo is still worth the effort though.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

I have a Series 1 Tivo attached to the scart output of the VM Tivo and as sjp says it may only be composite but up to now what I have recorded in best mode 0 replays just fine after editing and storing on my NAS. I use WMC 7 for playback.


----------



## raegos (Jul 30, 2011)

To confirm,

Can I record via component, and will it be in HD? 

Richard did you state you tried to copy via scart and nothing played back?

Also if I capture via capture card will it play back and will it be in HD?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

raegos said:


> To confirm,
> 
> Can I record via component, and will it be in HD?


Component output is not available. The VM scart can only ouput RGB and composite video. I do not believe the RGB is enabled.
So HD is not an option unless you opt for an HD recorder that uses the VM Tivo HDMI output.



raegos said:


> To confirm,
> 
> Richard did you state you tried to copy via scart and nothing played back?


My copying via scart to my S1 Tivo then extraction (via network) to my PC for editing and conversion to whatever file type I need works perfectly.
BTW this method works with all the On Demand stuff as well.



raegos said:


> To confirm,
> 
> Also if I capture via capture card will it play back and will it be in HD?


Not unless your capture card is for HD capture and you can feed it with an HD source.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

SCART connection means it isn't HD...

To get HD onto your PC, you'd have to use the HDMI connection using something like:

 Hauppage Colossus HD PCIe @ £135

or the USB version:
 Hauppauge HD PVR USB @ £152

Unfortunately the HDMI is likely encrypted with HDCP, so you'd also need HD Fury which strips off the HDCP

 HD Fury @ £138

Yep - HD is expensive, it's much cheaper and easier to do it in SD over SCART !


----------



## raegos (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the reply guys,

Only if they enable Tivo on the Go as they have done so for the Americans!

You can extract via the network using Tivo Desktop!

So to confirm if I fork out £300 

using the 

Hauppauge HD PVR USB + a HD FURY III

I can have HD content on my storgae device?

Do I still need to run the files through a CPu to convert the final file?


----------

